# Skype Meetings is Microsoft’s new free video conferencing to



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Microsoft today launched Skype Meetings, a new audio and video conferencing tool specifically designed for small businesses. Skype Meetings is essentially a stripped down version of the Skype for Business solution.


More


----------

